# Future of EMS



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 20, 2009)

ok i thought this was funny as hell its kinda long buts it worth watching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-dEbGyZ-fI


----------



## Medic506 (Apr 29, 2009)

The link was removed.  Do you know anywhere else it would be?


How about this.... SELF GIVING CPR PATIENTS!


----------

